# Crypt Kickin Jamz



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you for mentioning "Bat Dance" by Prince! I've LOVED that song since I was a kid!! Unfortunately, I had the "casingle" version and I've only ever found the CD version online. I still have the casingle, but I have no way of transferring it to digital.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Great list, I'd like to add gnarls barkley-the boogie monster. It's pretty spooky!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Broomstickjockey, that song is on the Batman (1989) soundtrack.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Rikki said:


> Broomstickjockey, that song is on the Batman (1989) soundtrack.


Yeah, but the CD version is a little bit longer than the casingle version. Personally, I prefer the latter.


----------

